# two books I ordered today.



## mark1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

I just ordered two books on recovering from dp/dr from Amazon.

One uses act, dialectical behavior therapy, and cognitive behavior therapy.

http://www.amazon.com/Overcoming-Depersonalization-Disorder-Mindfulness-Acceptance/dp/1572247061/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1451106954&sr=8-1&keywords=depersonalization

The other uses just cognitive behavior therapy.

http://www.amazon.com/Overcoming-Depersonalization-Feelings-Unreality-Behavioral/dp/1845295544/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1451106954&sr=8-4&keywords=depersonalization

I can't say if they are any good yet.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Both are good but the second book by Dawn Baker et al. is an excellent read, I recommend it to anyone that experiences DPDR.


----------



## mark1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks. I will read number 2, 1st.


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

tathata said:


> Both are good but the second book by Dawn Baker et al. is an excellent read, I recommend it to anyone that experiences DPDR.


What do you think of this review of that book?



> I bought this book to help myself with the dissociation that I have been suffering from for quite some time, without it having a tremendous impact on my "objective" functioning in society. This book deals PRIMARILY with the anxiety around your dissociation, for instance anxiety of being noticed you've spaced out, or getting anxious about feeling dissociated. This is nothing that I feel. I don't feel anxious about my dissociation. I dissociate because I can't cope and I don't want to feel anxious about things I can't cope with.
> 
> So if you feel anxious about your dissociation and your primary concern is not to get anxious about other people noticing your dissociation - I think this is a good book for you.
> But if you, like me, "only" dissociate, without feeling anxious, if you suffer from memory loss or vague memories, if you know dissociation is berely an ineffective coping mechanism and you want to get rid of all that and get your memories back - please do yourself a favour and look further, this book is only a waste of money.


----------



## mark1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

aworthycause said:


> What do you think of this review of that book?


Damn, who is that person? Types like me


----------

